# Favorite piano transcription recordings......



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the piano.
What are your favorite transcriptions for piano
and favorite recordings?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

View attachment 110003


































There's an image which somehow got in here of a recording by Maria Marchant which was a mistake -- I haven't heard it, and I can't get rid of the image.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The above is Simone Pedroni's Schubert and Schubert/Liszt CD, here


----------

